# Fliegenfischen im Zillertal



## angelnistschön (9. Juli 2014)

Bin mitte August im Zillertal (Zell am Ziller). Wolle wissen wo man in der nähe Fliegenfischen kann. Fluss oder Stausee ist mir egal. Welche Fische kann man angeln. Würde gerne auf Äschen angeln. Gibts da eine Möglichkeit? Über Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.|wavey:


----------



## angelnistschön (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Zillertal*

hallo
wollte nur nochmal nachfragen wegen infos. habe mich selbst ein wenig informiert. habe aber nicht so viele informationenen gefunden.
einmal das hier
http://www.hotel-braeu.at/de/urlaub-im-zillertal/braeu-fischgruende/

oder

http://www.fischwasser.com/?fischerpackage=fliegenfischer-pauschale-zillertal-in-tirol

und das hier

http://www.hotelplatzer.at/gerlos/fliegenfischen/fischen-in-tirol.php

kennt jemand eines der drei reviere? habe ein paar sachen gefunden. das erste revier ist meistens etwas schwierig wegen schwellbetriebes. weiß jemand mehr? würde mich freuen über infos. 
vlg


----------

